# Doctors



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good GP? English as first language would help.

It seems I am going to be spending quite a lot of time with my doctor over the next year and I've not been impressed with the Cedars so far.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a pretty big town, so can you specify the preferred area? For example, if you are in the Marina, I doubt you'd want to travel to Festival City...


-


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It's a pretty big town, so can you specify the preferred area? For example, if you are in the Marina, I doubt you'd want to travel to Festival City...
> 
> 
> -


Somewhere between the marina or Jebal Ali would be ideal.


----------

